# Problem mit C&C Tiberium Wars unter windows 8.1



## xjonas97 (4. Oktober 2014)

Hallo , ich habe das Problem das ich wenn ich das Spiel c&c TW auf die neuste version patche es nicht mehr startet , dann steht da folgende Meldung "Diese Anwendung wird von Ihrem Betriebssystem nicht unterstützt.
Bitte installieren Sie Windows 98SE, Windows 2000 oder höher." der Kombatibilitätsmodus von Windows schaft auf keine Abhilfe , das komische ist ja das es unter dem Normalen Patch der CD auch startet nur wenn ich es update kommt diese Meldung .

Hat jemand ne Idee ? 

Gruß


----------



## OSche (5. November 2014)

*push* 
Habe das gleiche Problem.


----------

